# weeTimer - cTimer for Handheld Devices



## Cride5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Does what it says on the tin. A JavaScript timer for handheld devices. Get it @
http://www.ctimer.co.uk/wee

It is basically a stripped down version of cTimer, with an interface optimised narrow screens. The timer can also be activated via mouse or 'touch' to allow usage with touch screen phones.

Any bugs/probs/desired features let me know. Thx


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2010)

Cute. ^_^


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

Scrambles for big and small cubes pwease :3


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Scrambles for big and small cubes pwease :3



There is click the scramble and the puzzle options will come up.

OT: I think there should be a better way to start and stop it other than clicking on the time.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 25, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Scrambles for big and small cubes pwease :3
> ...



Did you even try the spacebar?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 25, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Title: weeTimer - cTimer for *Handheld Devices*

I was using by ipod touch.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 25, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> OT: I think there should be a better way to start and stop it other than clicking on the time.



Which key would be best for you? I'll implement it into the timer.

If you visit this script with your mobile, it will display the keycode when you press a key: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4352576/keytest.html


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 25, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > OT: I think there should be a better way to start and stop it other than clicking on the time.
> ...



I was using my ipod touch which doesn't have a phisical keyboard.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 25, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. giggums said:
> ...



OK, so how would you prefer to start/stop the timer?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



it'd be cool if you could voice activate it XD


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought it was for download....oh well I can't use it.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 25, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I thought it was for download....oh well I can't use it.



On the page right click and press "save page as". Click on the file and it will open up in your browser(no internet needed).


----------



## janelle (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't get it to work on my phone, Samsung Solstice. ):


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2010)

FAIL I don't know how to do that.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay I got it but it says the file type is not supported.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 25, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Okay I got it but it says the file type is not supported.



Right click and press open with your browser.(IE, Firefox, Chrome, ect.)

It doesn't seem to be in the same format though....


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm trying to open it in my phone (probably why it won't work).


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 25, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I'm trying to open it in my phone (probably why it won't work).



Oh, can't help you then, sorry.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 25, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I'm trying to open it in my phone (probably why it won't work).



It's a web-based timer, so you need to load it from your phone's web browser. If your phone doesn't support web browsing then you won't be able to use it, sorry.

I've updated the Wiki [wiki]Mobile Software[/wiki] page with all the mobile timer apps I could find (scroll to bottom). Perhaps you'll find something which works for you there...



janelle said:


> I can't get it to work on my phone, Samsung Solstice. ):


Is that using the phone's web browser? How far does the page render and what error do you get?


----------

